# January Alum Saugeye Slam



## rocktight614 (Dec 13, 2011)

Lost a few, but ended up with 8 decent ones. Largest one was 18 inches. This was last week when it warmed up for a few days. Maybe the last I'll catch in awhile if the snow keeps comin...


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice did you catch all *8* those in one day all by yourself?! Wow!


----------



## rocktight614 (Dec 13, 2011)

Mushijobah said:


> Nice did you catch all *8* those in one day all by yourself?! Wow!


No. Bag limit is 6 per day I believe, so I went back the next day to get a few more...


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

rocktight614 said:


> No. Bag limit is 6 per day I believe, so I went back the next day to get a few more...


Yes bag limit is 6 for sure. Those are some good looking saugeye! Not saying they aren't but be careful with the size limit of 15 inches. Again nice fish!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Good job on getting into some winter action.
pretty sure size limit doesn't apply to spillways. Dont ask me why!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Congrats on the eyes there were quite a few caught there last week. Some as big as 5 pounds i saw. Did see a bucket of six that made yours look like monsters. They had to be 10-11" each. Sure wish they would make it 15" everywhere. Oh yeah if you can find some open areas they are still biting!!


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Nice job on the EYES. Can not believe I did not get out this fall. Weather man says I still have a chance before lock up.


----------



## rocktight614 (Dec 13, 2011)

sisezz73 said:


> Nice job on the EYES. Can not believe I did not get out this fall. Weather man says I still have a chance before lock up.


I might have to break out the rain gear on Tuesday and go back up there. The high is suppose to be 47 degrees...This has been a strange Dec/January for Ohio!


----------



## rocktight614 (Dec 13, 2011)

fishslim said:


> Congrats on the eyes there were quite a few caught there last week. Some as big as 5 pounds i saw. Did see a bucket of six that made yours look like monsters. They had to be 10-11" each. Sure wish they would make it 15" everywhere. Oh yeah if you can find some open areas they are still biting!!


Yeah I'm sure a lot of spots are frozen over from the last few days but under the dam should be good since the waters moving...


----------



## xTHExSA1NTx (Dec 22, 2011)

what was your weapon of choice?


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Stopped there today got 8 in about a hour and a half,used a 1/8th ounce jig and a 2.3 big joshy swimbait. They were likeing sugar and chartruese. Got a few crappie as well. Was some ice on the edges 3 foot from shore but you could fish it no problem i am sure that was probably gone later. Hit another spot and only got one but Dave got 2 a 18",20' nice fat ones on sugar 2.75 swims. Lost my large slush swim was sick last one i had. Josh your tester is out of the hot color express mail better yet drive me up some tonight!!!!


----------



## rocktight614 (Dec 13, 2011)

xTHExSA1NTx said:


> what was your weapon of choice?


I was using a 1/16 jig head and a chartreuse grub. Worked it slow, but not slow enough to get snagged...


----------



## rocktight614 (Dec 13, 2011)

fishslim said:


> Stopped there today got 8 in about a hour and a half,used a 1/8th ounce jig and a 2.3 big joshy swimbait. They were likeing sugar and chartruese. Got a few crappie as well. Was some ice on the edges 3 foot from shore but you could fish it no problem i am sure that was probably gone later. Hit another spot and only got one but Dave got 2 a 18",20' nice fat ones on sugar 2.75 swims. Lost my large slush swim was sick last one i had. Josh your tester is out of the hot color express mail better yet drive me up some tonight!!!!


Nice! I'll be up there tomorrow wherever there's no ice...should be melting a bit now anyway with the warmer weather.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

you better know the area. Can make for a long day without much to show for it at this point. fished it a couple days ago and got 12 nice crappie, then went to a little different spot and hit a monster 11" eye, decided to leave those to the guys with the buckets troy was talking about. 
Gotta give Troy and his new fishing buddy credit, they have been hitting a few areas really hard the last couple weeks and it is sure paying off. 
By the way, got all my crappie on small swaggin sunrise. 1/8 let the current take it away. Very interesting bite to say the least.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice job Troy! Man I got to get out there. All I have left is a full pack of the Salt and Pepper swims. How is the water quality up there? To my knowledge this color works best in clear water. Just wondering from Troy, Joshy, or Ying or anybody if it is worth giving the Salt and Pepper color a try right now at Alum. Sadly, I can't afford to buy more right now or I would for sure since it looks like ice may be gone for abit!

Matt


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Matt... a good idea to change your colors of the existing ones you have is to put them in a baggie with some of a color you want them to be more like. I did it on accident the other week but it turned out fine.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

all colors work in all conditions, there are just better choices. especially if the water is extremely clear or extremely dirty. When it was super dirty bright orange was super hot. Looks like with all this rain we might get that dirt in alot of places again soon.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Dre i would suggest getting colors that are brighter like Joshy said water clarity is not good so one like solar flare and Sweet and low the hot pink or a bright chartruese. Last couple weeks the water has been pretty dirty and i was really hitting fish on the solar flare it is a super bright color and proved it's worth at Alum,Indian Miami river caught fish when no one else did. So yes i would suggest brighter colors. Will be open water to try out now so go get em. Good fishing.


----------

